# what do your rats steal?



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

thought this might be interesting to see what peoples rats steal.
my two love stealing coffee, and SOCKS
we never have pairs of socks now as half are missing


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Everything. Literally.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Paper, my girls love to drag paper under the fish tank. 
;D


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

My rats take everything. They will try to run away with entire pieces of bread if I turn my head for 2 seconds. They have tried stealing my toothbrush, phone, the package of baby wipes. Their favorite things to steal are any pieces of paper on my desk, especially the bills or important papers, and hair ties. I used to have at least 20 hair ties. I am left with 3. 

I call Iris my little magpie because if it's shiny she will try to run away with it, especially silverware.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Paper. my little Stormy steals All pieces of paper, hides them under my bed and goes hopping off boggling. He really likes doing it.

He'll also Attempt to steal socks, but he'll drag it one centimeter and then decide he doesn't want it. Though he always wants them when they are on my feet and so ends up nipping my feet trying to pull them off. Yesterday because my foot was near a sock he nip my toe. Silly Stormy. 

He also takes money. Long story short for a video I was making I gave him money for one of the scenes and yeah, he kind of know steals money cause he thinks he needs an allowance. Once found $50 under my dresser from him stealing my money. That was a very stupid mistake on my half.

Soda doesn't steal. Neither did Charles

Einstein though always stole my homework, he even tried to eat it on some occasions, which almost led to some very awkward conversations with my teachers. How was I suppose to explain that my rat ate my homework?


----------



## Rizzy (Sep 29, 2012)

Mine behave pretty well, but if some one has an open glass they tend to try and get whatever might be in it. not exactly stealing but it comes close.


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

my dinner. i eat in the living room and watch tv. jack jack takes my food.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

TK once took a pile of pennies from me and transported them one by one under by bed. Watson tried to drag an entire chicken pot pie under my bed. Boo Boo likes paper. Zuko likes to chew on erasers and will hop away with them any chance he gets. Should also mention the time TK took a piece of gum straight from someone's mouth.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

So far, my little thief only thiefs himself some peas from my dinner.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Everything they can get their little hands on. Ever since I put them in the double critter nation cage (I put the cage by my bed because that's the only place it would fit), if I'm not careful they will steal my blankets at night and pull them through the cage bars and chew on them.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

One took off with the clicker. She learned that that thing would produce treats for her. She took it all the way up into the Ferret Nation.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

ratjes said:


> One took off with the clicker. She learned that that thing would produce treats for her. She took it all the way up into the Ferret Nation.


... Wow. 
That's pretty clever.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

ratjes, my Silver learned that spoons do something similar. She now steals the spoon every time I feed the girls yogurt. She currently has three spoons stored up and she's probably waiting for the yogurt to magically appear... Still, I'm impressed and proud of my smart girly. ^_^


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

EVERYTHING - I dont think there is anything they wouldn't steal, but they love paper, they store it everywhere!!


----------



## KissTheCorpse (Oct 1, 2012)

bounce steals paper towles and shirts. pinky doesnt steal much. the babies are to small to steal much yet


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Castiel likes to steal chocolate, paper, food, pens. Dean likes headphones and pencils and erasers.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

My girlies steal the curtains....they pull them into their cage and wrap up in them  They will also try and steal any food that happens to be close by.

Batou, our single boy rat (who we are looking into getting a friend for), likes to steal the XBox controller! If my fiance is playing it, Batou will run over and try to steal it and put himself where the controller was for skritches . He also likes to steal the edges of my skirt if I'm sitting down to make a bed. Strangely, he doesn't steal food.....


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

My girls mostly steal paper, or peel the labels off of baby food when I'm not looking and shred it up.  If I have food, they will crowd around my plate and try and take it all. XD One time Opal stole an entire pancake and tried to jump behind her cage with it, but she fell backwards because the pancake was the wide way and wouldn't fit.  She also tried to steal a fish fillet and I had to play tug-of-war to get it back. lol. Ziggy doesn't steal anything yet, but I'm sure once he moves in with the girls after intros they'll teach him well...


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Food of course. They also will steal baby wipes, towels, or anything else I don't want them to have.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

I once caught my little girl Raevin trying to drag an old shoe of mine into her cage.. she didn't get very far before I noticed her. Lol. She's also been caught with a pair of headphones, a box of tissues (they always get the empty ones but this one was full!) and the pen to my graphics tablet, among many other things. Calypso isn't much of a thief unless food is involved, if you're eating and she's out, she'll always be up in your plate begging, or she'll skip the begging and just try to run off with whatever food she can hold. The new little ones haven't stolen much.. yet. But I've only had them less than a week


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

since starting this thread, my rats have now taken on stealing something else, totally un needed. TOILET ROLLS. we bought a 24 pack 3 days ago, and now they are all stuffed behind the tv and under the bed. cheeky kleptomaniacs


----------



## glehman (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine are all fascinated by all things shiny. Tipsy has literally taken my engagement ring off my finger and took off with it. I can't wear any jewelry when I'm with them or they all do whatever is necessary to relieve me of my sparklies. Winter loves earrings especially and when Momo is horrified by my very presence, she really likes my rings.


----------

